# Snowbear question- Electrical controls



## FBNemo (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes, another newbie here. Happy Winter!!!! I love cold weather- fat people hate to sweat. 
Has anyone replaced the factory wiring switch with under hood solenoids? I would like to have a simple up and down in the cab. Wiring schematics/ pictures welcomed. I believe I can use 2- dual solenoids. Correct?
Thanks!!!


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

I did it using a 3 way toggle on the dash (92 Cherokee) and 4 70 amp relays under the hood. Total expense for the parts was less than 50.00. It's plug compatible with supplied big window-hanging switch.

Search this site for "Snowbear big ugly" for some details and links to a couple of pictures, or feel free to email me at [email protected] and I'll pass info along to you.


----------



## FBNemo (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank You!!!


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

So many had asked about replacing that switch, that I added a new thread today "Snowbear BigUglySwitch". Check it out.


----------

